# Améliorations IBOOK G3 Blueberry



## zatar (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai fais acquisition d'une ibook g3 blueberry il y a une semaine, et j'aimerais améliorer sa config.
J'aimerais savoir si je peux remplacer le lecteur CD par un DVD, jusqu'à combien je peux augmenter la ram et ou la trouver, et quelle capacité max de HDD puis je mettre dedans ?


----------



## christophe2312boulot (4 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,
le maxi en dd ide 2.5 c est je crois 250go
512 mo pc 133  sodim , la deuxième est soudée sur la carte mere
le lecteur DVD oui mais interne  c est assez dur a trouve peut etre fasmac http://fastmac.com/impact_shield_case.php


----------



## zatar (4 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour l'aide  
je n'ai plus qu'à le booster !


----------



## Karamazow (9 Juillet 2011)

LDLC vend un Western Digital scorpio de 320 Go.


----------



## didgar (9 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Halte au feu  Si c'est bien une palourde que tu as, la capacité maximale reconnue pour le disque dur sera de 128GO ... la plus petite capacité actuelle encore en vente est 160 GO.

Pour le lecteur optique, tu dois pouvoir remplacer l'actuel par celui du modèle "haut de gamme" de l'époque, iBook FireWire 466, qui embarquait un lecteur DVD ! Reste à le trouver d'occase [ le lecteur optique ] !

A+

Didier


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Juillet 2011)

desole , :rateau:  
Je pensais :rose: que l ibook palourde , avait la même possibilité de capacite de disque dur que l imac G3 MHZ


----------



## zatar (11 Juillet 2011)

Pas de panique j'ai pas encore fais de modifs lol, je viens tout juste de recevoir l'alim, j'aurai d'ailleurs un autre question à vous poser...
J'ai essayé de me connecté à internet, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi, dès que je lance ie, le logiciel me dis serveur introuvable, pourtant le cable ethernet est branché, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Eric999 (15 Juillet 2011)

Sous quel OS est ta palourde ?


----------



## zatar (16 Juillet 2011)

Mac OS 10.2


----------



## zatar (18 Juillet 2011)

Up....


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Juillet 2011)

Peut etre redemarrer la box


----------



## didgar (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Commence par vérifier dans les prefs réseau que les paramètres de la config sélectionnée sont bons ...
Me souvient plus de la 10.2 mais bon ça ne doit pas avoir été révolutionné depuis ... menu pomme => prefs syst => réseau et ensuite vérifier la config !

Peut-être aussi une histoire de câble croisé/droit ! Me souviens plus à partir de quelle génération de machine il n'était plus nécessaires de faire attention à ça ! Ca croisait/décroisait tout seul si nécessaire !

A+

Didier


----------



## Eric999 (19 Juillet 2011)

Ce qui est a conseiller sur le palourde c'est de changer le DD pour un SSD !

Vu qu'il a pas de ventilateur l'ordi est silencieux .... en plus du gain de performances !


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Juillet 2011)

pas possible sur un palourde , la connexion du disque dur est de l "ide" et non du "sata"


----------



## didgar (20 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Ou alors essayer avec ça => http://cgi.ebay.fr/2-5-SATA-HDD-to-44-Pin-Male-IDE-Adapter-Converter-New-/150612955594

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a déjà utilisé ce genre d'adaptateur dans un portable Apple ( à disque IDE d'origine ) pour y installer un disque SATA ça m'intéresse d'avoir un retour 

A+

Didier


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Juillet 2011)

c est un adaptateur de connection ? en fonctionnement la vitesse et réaction sera celle  ssd sans bridage?


----------



## Eric999 (20 Juillet 2011)

Suffit de regarder sur youtube ! Il y a plusieurs video de palourde avec un SSD ! 

Maintenant comment ils on fait .... je ne me suis jamais posé la question ! :rose:


----------



## didgar (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



christophe2312 a dit:


> c est un adaptateur de connection ? en fonctionnement la vitesse et réaction sera celle  ssd sans bridage?



Pour le "bridage" je suppose que c'est la bus PATA interne qui sera le goulet d'étranglement !

Pour ce qui est de l'installation, n'ayant jamais essayé, je ne sais pas si disque SATA ( ou SSD ) + adaptateur entrent physiquement ( je parle de la place disponible ) en lieu et place du disque IDE d'origine ! Si quelqu'un l'a fait je suis intéressé par un retour d'expérience !

A+

Didier


----------



## zatar (21 Juillet 2011)

Je vous avoue que c'est très intéressant, mais changer le disque dur d'un palourde n'est pas la plus facile des choses : http://www.sterpin.net/palou.htm
Il faut littéralement le vider pour pouvoir sortir l'HDD.
Je pense que je vais essayer de trouver un centre de macbidouille à Paris pour voir à combien il me font le changement. Il vaut mieux dépenser peu et que ce soit fait par quelqu'un qui s'y connait que de le faire sois même.


----------



## didgar (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

C'est clair que c'est chaud ! J'ai ma palourde Graphite 466 sur laquelle je dois changer le disque pour un moins bruyant ( ou pourquoi pas un petit SSD ) ... et je freine des quatre fers malgré une certaine habitude sur les iBook G3/G4 et les PowerBook Tita/Alu ... mais quand j'ai vu la procédure sur ifixit ça m'a calmé direct 

A+

Didier


----------



## tsss (20 Juin 2012)

Hello, petit déterrage de topic 

Je me suis récupéré une palourde, et je lui ai offert une cure de remise en forme :
Un petit ssd de 32Go (trouvé sur ebay) et une "énorme" barrette de mémoire de 512 Mo pour que 10.3.9 ne stress pas la belle palourde ... et franchement, ça tourne pas mal du tout, c'est même très joli 

Tt pourrait être parfait mais J'ai un petit soucis concernant airport, il y a bien une carte airport dans la palourde, mais impossible de me connecter à mon réseau (protection wpa2), j'ai fait toutes les maj disponible mais ça sent l'échec ... je vois bien mon réseau sans fil, mais airport ne me propose que la protection WEP, pas de WPA .... 

Je pars sur 2 possibilités, soit la carte airport ne gère pas le WPA, soit il me manque une maj à récupérer manuellement (j'en doute).

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur !

Bonne journée à tous & à toutes.


----------



## Bambouille (20 Juin 2012)

La carte Airport ne gère pas la WPA.
Pour mon G4 dont mon fils se sert, j'ai passé ma Freebox en Wep.
Pas le choix.


----------



## tsss (20 Juin 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> La carte Airport ne gère pas la WPA ....



Bha, je n'ai pas encore entrepris de regarder dans mon iMac G4 ... Mais lui se connecte sans soucis en wpa, et mon ancien ibook G4 ne me posait pas de pb non plus.


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai pas mal galéré aussi avec mon iBook G3 et sa carte Airport originale quand j'ai passé ma FreeBox en WPA.
C'était un réglage obscur nommé "Version du protocole EAPOL" qui n'était reconnu qu'en version 1 alors qu'il était en version 2 par défaut.


----------



## Bambouille (20 Juin 2012)

Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur !


----------



## tsss (20 Juin 2012)

Bon, 
demain (peut etre) je démonte la carte airport de mon iMac G4 et je test dans la palourde, déjà on y verra un peu + clair !
Ça me permettra d'éliminer le pb de carte airport. 

(petite précision, mon routeur est une Time capsule).


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Juin 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Bha, je n'ai pas encore entrepris de regarder dans mon iMac G4 ... Mais lui se connecte sans soucis en wpa, et mon ancien ibook G4 ne me posait pas de pb non plus.



je ne pense pas que les cartes sont identique 
une carte airport extreme pour l imac et l ibook G4
une carte airport (wifi b) pour le G3


----------



## tsss (20 Juin 2012)

christophe2312 a dit:


> je ne pense pas que les cartes sont identique
> une carte airport extreme pour l imac et l ibook G4
> une carte airport (wifi b) pour le G3



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, et donc tu penses que la carte airport extreme n'est pas compatible avec la carte airport (toute simple) de la palourde ?

J'imagine que oui ... mais il me semble avoir vu quelque part que les palourdes sous Panther géraient le wpa.


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2012)

La carte Airport 1 (originale) sous Os10.4.11 accepte bien le WPA, mais pas le WPA2.
Voilà ce qui fonctionne chez moi :


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2012)

Vérifiez surtout que votre Box accepte le Wifi B (ou que ce ne soit pas désactivé), car pas de G sur la carte Airport de première génération.


----------



## tsss (1 Juillet 2012)

Hello, finalement tt est réglé !
J'ai juste passé ma Time Capsule de wpa2 à wpa/wpa2 et la belle palourde c'est connectée sans pb. 
Du coup, je tape sur mes imprimantes réseau; l'horloge, malgré la pile HS se met à jour ... et je vais pouvoir taper sur mes disques réseau !!! 
Que du bonheur quoi =]

Panther & le clamshell accepte le wpa !

@+


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2012)

Tiens, à propos, moi aussi j'ai mis un petit SSD (32Go) dans mon iBook G3@500MHz.
C'est génial, il revit ! 
De nouveau utilisable alors qu'avec le disque d'origine c'était devenu une galère


----------



## tsss (2 Juillet 2012)

Ah  tu m'étonnes qu'il revit, je sais pas si c'est ça qui rend ma palourde autant "véloce & puissante" !
Tu as mis un quoi comme ssd ?


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2012)

Je ne connaissait pas, mais je n'ai pas voulu acheter un truc chez OWC (c'est assez cher quand même sans être sûr du résultat).
C'est un : Silicon Power 32Go 40 sur La Baie, ça valait le coup de tester ! 
De fait, je vais peut être lâcher un peu de sous pour en mettre un neuf (de chez Owc) pour mon iBook G4@1,2 :rose:
*
*


----------



## tsss (2 Juillet 2012)

Cool, cool, cool tt ça 
Ca c'est de jolies upgrades


----------



## CBi (3 Juillet 2012)

Petite précision concernant le DD et autres:   - le SSD apporte effectivement le silence mais la vitesse, elle, reste limitée par la connection. 
   - passer au-delà de la limite des 128go n'est pas un problème : il suffit d'acheter et d'installer une émulation logicielle : http://www.speedtools2.com/ATA6.html
   - je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver la source pour confirmer mais je doute qu'un lecteur DVD de palourde fonctionne dans une machine équipée d'un lecteur CD à l'origine. A mon avis (je possède une palourde orange et une graphite 466), il n'est même pas possible de l'y monter.


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Petite précision concernant le DD et autres:   - le SSD apporte effectivement le silence mais la vitesse, elle, reste limitée par la connection.
> - passer au-delà de la limite des 128go n'est pas un problème : il suffit d'acheter et d'installer une émulation logicielle : http://www.speedtools2.com/ATA6.html
> - je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver la source pour confirmer mais je doute qu'un lecteur DVD de palourde fonctionne dans une machine équipée d'un lecteur CD à l'origine. A mon avis (je possède une palourde orange et une graphite 466), il n'est même pas possible de l'y monter.



Sisi c'est possible je l'ai déjà vu sur des sites US, mais il faut un peu bricoler, déplacer un peu le bouton d'ejection et surtout faire un autre trou pour le trombone ... Il faut juste un lecteur compatible. J'en ai un mais pas eu le temps de faire l'expérience et finalement peu envie d'abimer la palourde ... 

Pour OWC , leur SSD sont parmis les meilleurs du marché, suffit de chercher un peu des benchmark sur les sites US


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Pour OWC , leur SSD sont parmis les meilleurs du marché, suffit de chercher un peu des benchmark sur les sites US



C'est clair, mais ils ont un prix en rapport avec leurs performances


----------



## Bambouille (4 Juillet 2012)

Invité a dit:


> La carte Airport 1 (originale) sous Os10.4.11 accepte bien le WPA, mais pas le WPA2.
> Voilà ce qui fonctionne chez moi :



Effectivement, ça marche en WPA perso. J'avais pourtant cru avoir tout testé


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Effectivement, ça marche en WPA perso. J'avais pourtant cru avoir tout testé



Faut dire que les dénominations Apple ne sont pas forcément celles de nos Box :hein:


----------

